

A Rich Executive and His Wife Wait for the World to End - cek994
http://media.news.com.au/nnd/captivate/edenhope/index.html#

======
Allysquad
I get why people do this, but I've also watched more than enough films to feel
that there is something darker and more sinister waiting around the corner for
anyone who ever actually went there.

